# bca banner



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

lol just noticed the change in the banner, seen a couple of the fish changed and was like WTF? hahaha


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL pretty Neat !! Maybe I should start thread # 3 on it . 
Toatally cool though


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i cant see nothing the same one for like a month our two


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i cant see nothing the same one for like a month our two


same here.. until I press F5 to refresh


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

love it [email protected]!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

whoop ass //////////////


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome banner. goes with my Halloween personas on my firefox lol.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

hahaha... great banner! The scary fish are a nice touch.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

LOL. Ya Same thing looked at the banner and was like wtf and then I was like oh ya Holloween.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

That is excellent ! it's nice to see the owner and mod team taking to the holiday spirit. Two thumbs WAY up !


----------

